# LiquidSonics coupons and sales prices



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m wondering, do the loyalty coupons from LiquidSonics apply price reductions according to MSRP during sales, or according to sale price?


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I’m wondering, do the loyalty coupons from LiquidSonics apply price reductions according to MSRP during sales, or according to sale price?




They are applied against whatever the current pricing is if there’s a sale you benefit from both the sale price and the additional coupon discounts which all can be stacked. Also Liquidsonics has a sister company called the Reverb Foundry: HD Cart reverb,coupons from either site can be used as well.
I have all of the Liquidsonic releases plus HD Cart so whenever Matt releases a new product it’s a great price & during a sale like BF these for me are ridiculously affordable.
Liquidsonics is a great developer, with amazing reverbs and an incredible loyalty coupon program!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

So assuming Cinematic Rooms Pro will be $250 over Black Friday, 20% off would be $50 off, not $80 off? As in $250 - (.2 * 250) = $200 instead of $250 - (.2 * 400) = $170

I’m trying to see how long I’m going to be beans and ricing it after this sale season  Yes, HD Cart is great, a large part of the reason I am selling my Sonsig. Shameless plug, by the way, I’m selling Sonsig here and on KVR.

Not desperate at all.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

I don’t understand how your doing the math.
Simply the coupons are entered and applied against the current pricing. Honestly I have so many coupons from all of the various products I just enter them and buy them without even checking. For example when I bought HD Cart a couple of months ago it was $23.10 for the purchase after applying the coupons. Even though my monetary funds are extremely limited and I’m generally eating rice and beans, I’m not going to bother checking the websites calculations. Matt has the system set up well,his products are amazing as are the prices & I’m not going to bother questioning how the prices are calculated.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

Yeah, pretty much, it’s a difference of at most $40. The math is just because, for example, I got a 20% discount on my first purchase with Melda, on an item that was 50% off. But the 20% discount knocked off 20% of MSRP from the 50% off price, so I got $46 off a $230 plugin that was being sold for around $100 ($54), and an additional $10 off the final price due to something else and I ended up getting MTurboComp for under $50.

So for Cinematic Rooms, I was just curious if that coupon took its percentage from the full price, or the sale price, to apply the discount to the sale price.

Either way, I’m probably buying it, unless I literally can’t. It was the best workflow of all of the reverbs I’ve ever used and got me the closest to what I was after most of the time, and that was after 30 minutes of using it, so it’s probably going to be my 90% reverb and the other 10% will be MTurboReverb, VSR S24, HD Cart and Ircam, if I can keep getting that thing working better and better, or else I’ll sell it in January.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

As previously stated the coupon is calculated on the current price if they are having a BF sale and everything is let’s say 40% off the coupon discount is applied using the sale price not the original list price.
Matt has very user friendly websites they are setup well,the discounts are very generous and the system works flawlessly.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

Now I understand what you’re asking : No store or vendor will generally calculate the way you’re implying.
If the sale is 40% off and you have a 20% coupon,they don’t add up the various discounts & hack 60% off in one fell swoop.
They take 20% off of the sale price that has been already discounted by 40%.
Is that what you’re trying to ask?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes. It’s crazy that the Melda sale worked that way, honestly, as like you say almost no developer would do that. But it did! Thanks for the input. It’s all going on credit so the difference is not huge, but there’s an entire computer going on credit so on the off chance there’s an additional savings, it’d be welcomed, but I have a plan that I think should make this doable. Thanks again.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

@Russell Anderson 
I’ve found it’s more important how you make the purchase often more so than what the item actually cost at the time of purchase.
What’s helped me is that I have I bought most of my computer and software purchases over the last couple of years only using no interest payment schedules from PayPal credit like 6 month,12 month,24 month all 0%),4 payments without interest,Sweetwater(48 month 0%) etc….. or paying outright with available funds. This has saved me a ton of money avoiding payments on interest and sticking to this formula at more than 95% of the time has increased my purchasing power immensely.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 16, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Yes. It’s crazy that the Melda sale worked that way, honestly, as like you say almost no developer would do that. But it did! Thanks for the input. It’s all going on credit so the difference is not huge, but there’s an entire computer going on credit so on the off chance there’s an additional savings, it’d be welcomed, but I have a plan that I think should make this doable. Thanks again.


I think that was a glitch. 
I bought a Melda bundle when it was 60% off and I also used a referral code, but that was taken off the reduced price. 
If it had been taken off the full price, I'd have had 80% off which would have been ridiculous.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Russell Anderson
> I’ve found it’s more important how you make the purchase often more so than what the item actually cost at the time of purchase.
> What’s helped me is that I have I bought most of my computer and software purchases over the last couple of years only using no interest payment schedules from PayPal credit like 6 month,12 month,24 month all 0%),4 payments without interest,Sweetwater(48 month 0%) etc….. or paying outright with available funds. This has saved me a ton of money avoiding payments on interest and sticking to this formula at more than 95% of the time has increased my purchasing power immensely.


Yes! I am using Paypal pay-in-4 to spread the cost of the new computer over 3 credit card statement periods, with the first payment at the end of this month, 2 the next, 1 on the third month. But this will be alongside buying/upgrading 7 sample libraries and Vista


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I think that was a glitch.
> I bought a Melda bundle when it was 60% off and I also used a referral code, but that was taken off the reduced price.
> If it had been taken off the full price, I'd have had 80% off which would have been ridiculous.


Interesting. I wouldn’t be surprised, I was far more surprised it worked the way it did when I mathed it out for $70 and was charged $44.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

I feel like a octopus with all of the current no interest payment schemes I have running concurrently, Thankfully three of the 4 largest ones are almost done but I still have 42 months left on my eDrum kit rebuild earlier this year……………


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Interesting. I wouldn’t be surprised, I was far more surprised it worked the way it did when I mathed it out for $70 and was charged $44.




We all enjoy the occasional unannounced glitch sale! Ironically some developers seem to be more prone to such screwups than most. I presume some of this is caused by certain companies that are constantly having sales,promotions and generally implementing improvised experimental marketing schemes seemingly on the fly. What could go wrong? lol 
I caught a couple earlier this year that still amazes me. For me these two unnamed developers are my personal Developer Glitch Hero’s of 2021! and honestly I always keep my eyes open hoping for just one more. 😂


----------



## Markrs (Dec 4, 2021)

I was just having a last look at LiquidSonics sale before it ends and realised if you do the discounts right, you can get Reverb Foundary's Tai Chi and HD Cart when you buy the LiquidSonics reverb bundle.


Buy HD Cart for $79
Use 20% discount on Tai Chi to get that for $79.20
Use both 20% discounts to take 36% off* LiquidSonics Ultimate Bundle to get it for $306.56
You now have:

HD Cart
Tai Chi
Cinematic Rooms Pro
Seventh Heaven Professional
Illusion
Reverberate 3
Lustrous Plates Surround
For $464.76 which is less than just buying LiquidSonics Ultimate Bundle ($479). So you have got Tai Chi and HD Card for free and get $14.24 off the Ultimate Bundle as well.









HD Cart, vintage digital reverb in 7.1.6 - AAX, VST, AU - LiquidSonics


HD Cart is a high-density reverb plugin modelled after a legendary expansion for one of the most sought after and expensive reverb units of all time, now available in 7.1.6. AAX, AU, VST




www.reverbfoundry.com












Tai Chi ensemble reverb plugin - AAX, VST, AU - LiquidSonics


From tight rooms to chorused ethereal spaces, Tai Chi is the next generation ensemble character reverb specialising in luscious chorused reverbs that are perfect for synth, guitar, electric piano and vocals. AAX, AU, VST




www.reverbfoundry.com












Store - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com





*If you have multiple store coupons, these can be combined by stacking.
As is standard in retail, multiple discount coupons are applied sequentially. The price of the first reduces the price by a certain amount, then the second coupon reduces that price by a percentage, and so on until all coupons are used up. We refer to this as coupon stacking.
Suppose you own a 20% and a 10% discount coupon and the product costs $100. The combined (stacked) rate is a 28% discount.
Coupon 1: 20% off, pay 80% of price ($100 – $20 = $80 to pay)
Coupon 2: 10% off, pay 90% of the reduced price ($80 – $8 = $72 to pay)
Combine coupons: Apply 80% then 90% for 72% serial rate (0.8 * 0.9 = 0.72)
The order that you put coupons into the store does not matter to the final price (multiplication is commutative, 2 * 10 = 10 * 2 = 20).
You may notice in store that a proportion of your discount rate is shown next to each coupon that now reflects a proportion of the stacked rate.

https://www.reverbfoundry.com/faq/


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 4, 2021)

Also, after buying all that, you have a slew of discounts for future releases. LiquidSonics is too good for this cruel world!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 4, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Also, after buying all that, you have a slew of discounts for future releases. LiquidSonics is too good for this cruel world!


What discount percentage do you get for future purchases when buying the bundle?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 4, 2021)

I already own most of the stuff in the bundle (that I bought separately).

I was just commenting on what a great deal it is, especially in the sequence you figured out, and that LiquidSonics is a awesome company.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> What discount percentage do you get for future purchases when buying the bundle?



It's too early in the morning (for me) for math.









Upgrades and Offers - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com





... has the numbers along with the two from ReverbFoundry.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 4, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> It's too early in the morning (for me) for math.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to my calculations, if the item was $100 you would only pay $18.16, which is a discount of 81.84% off any future purchases.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 4, 2021)

Crazy!


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> According to my calculations, if the item was $100 you would only pay $18.16, which is a discount of 81.84% off any future purchases.


Who needs Black Friday with loyalty pricing like that.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 4, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Who needs Black Friday with loyalty pricing like that.


I do love that these discounts work with the BF or Intro discount you get. Basically, any future reverbs they release, you are getting for next to nothing.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 4, 2021)

The discounts are amazing when they build up. You get more since they now work with Reverb Foundry and vice versa. In the end I bought Liquidsonics Illusion , Lustrous Plates, the upgrade to Lustrous Plates Surround and Reverb Foundry's Tai Chi and HD Cart for only $167 total. That's insane! The Liquidsonics collection is complete and now have the added bonus of Tai Chi and HD Cart. No more reverbs for this guy, GAS deflated.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 4, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> The discounts are amazing when they build up. You get more since they now work with Reverb Foundry and vice versa. In the end I bought Liquidsonics Illusion , Lustrous Plates, the upgrade to Lustrous Plates Surround and Reverb Foundry's Tai Chi and HD Cart for only $167 total. That's insane! The Liquidsonics collection is complete and now have the added bonus of Tai Chi and HD Cart. No more reverbs for this guy, GAS deflated.




Agreed the loyalty program is extremely generous! I have all of the associated products from both Liquidsonics and Reverb Fouundry so I recently bought Tai Chi for about $18! 😜
The Liquidsonics and Reverb Foundry reverbs are top shelf quality products with atstounding loyalty pricing. 
@Matt @LiquidSonics 😘


----------



## Flyo (Dec 4, 2021)

it’s a good start place buying SHeaven Standard? I want C buy excede my budget for reverbs now. The other option is Slate Classic Rev (by LS) for $40 but that purchase don’t leave any future discount on LS


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes, Seventh Heaven Standard is a great starting point. It also ends up being as far as most people who aren’t reverb junkies will ever need to go.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 4, 2021)

Flyo said:


> it’s a good start place buying SHeaven Standard? I want C buy excede my budget for reverbs now. The other option is Slate Classic Rev (by LS) for $40 but that purchase don’t leave any future discount on LS



If the budget allows I’d 1st get something on sale or intro pricing like something from the Reverb Foundry next I’d go for 7Heaven or Reverbrate 3(applying the RF coupon) now you will have a healthy discount path giving you the ability to drain your bank account anytime and several great reverbs in your arsenal!
I think HD Cart ,Reverbrate 3 and 7Heaven standard are the least expensive ways to get onboard the Liquidsonics train they are all amazing and uniquely different.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 4, 2021)

Flyo said:


> The other option is Slate Classic Rev (by LS) for $40 but that purchase don’t leave any future discount on LS


According to a review I read, Slate Classic Reverb is a cut down version of Reverberate 2



kgdrum said:


> I think HD Cart ,Reverbrate 3 and 7Heaven standard are the least expensive ways to get onboard the Liquidsonics train they are all amazing and uniquely different.


With Reverberate 3 you can separately download IRs of Bricasti M7 from the LiquidSonics page and add them to it (they can't be included in the product due to licensing requiring that you can't charge for the IRs), which I think makes it a good choice over Seventh Heaven.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> According to a review I read, Slate Classic Reverb is a cut down version of Reverberate 2
> 
> 
> With Reverberate 3 you can separately download IRs of Bricasti M7 from the LiquidSonics page and add them to it (they can't be included in the product due to licensing requiring that you can't charge for the IRs), which I think makes it a good choice over Seventh Heaven.




I haven’t downloaded or installed most of my BF haul yet but I got some IRs from Nevo that are supposed to be amazing to use with Rev3 ,Fog Convolver etc…… they were we’re 1/2 price BF.
Just checking they are still 1/2 price!
They have install instructions for other convolution reverbs so unfortunately it inspired me to also buy Fog Convolver during BF. 😱









Nevo - AMS RMX 16 - High quality made impulse responses!


High quality made impulse responses (IR) from the classic (original 80's) AMS RMX 16 from Nevo Studios. Check out our listening samples!




digital.nevostudios.eu













Nevo Plates & Springs - Bundle - Nevo Studios


High quality made impulse responses (IR) from our vintage plates and springs here at Nevo Studios, just the way we use them! It will bring character and depth to your tracks. Take a listen to our samples and get pristine reverbs worth over 10.000 dollars of hardware




digital.nevostudios.eu


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 4, 2021)

Flyo said:


> it’s a good start place buying SHeaven Standard? I want C buy excede my budget for reverbs now. The other option is Slate Classic Rev (by LS) for $40 but that purchase don’t leave any future discount on LS


Seventh Heaven or Cinematic Rooms are both good reverb choices to start with from Liquidsonics. I prefer Cinematic Rooms but that's just my taste. Demo the reverbs you are interested in and see which ones sound best to your ears. There's always the option to upgrade to the professional versions if you decide to go that route later on.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks to all of you! I demo almost every and the greatest was CR for what I need. This purchase could leave me with a great discount after right? How much could be?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 4, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Thanks to all of you! I demo almost every and the greatest was CR for what I need. This purchase could leave me with a great discount after right? How much could be?











Upgrades and Offers - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com


----------



## Buz (Dec 4, 2021)

Purely from a discount perspective HD Cart is the place to start (each % discount is $3.95). Of course if one doesn't actually need HD Cart that's where the fun starts.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 5, 2021)

Even if you don’t need HD Cart, that low end boost predelay is extremely useful. It does make things sound a lot bigger. I kind of hope Matt adds it to CR…


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 5, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> The discounts are amazing when they build up. You get more since they now work with Reverb Foundry and vice versa. In the end I bought Liquidsonics Illusion , Lustrous Plates, the upgrade to Lustrous Plates Surround and Reverb Foundry's Tai Chi and HD Cart for only $167 total. That's insane! The Liquidsonics collection is complete and now have the added bonus of Tai Chi and HD Cart. No more reverbs for this guy, GAS deflated.


I got sucked in today, adding HD Cart and Cinematic Standard to my SH Pro. Can't see me lasting the day without giving in to CR Pro. 😂


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 5, 2021)

I have both CR standard and SH standard. do you guys know what the discount is if I upgrade to the pro CR


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 5, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> I have both CR standard and SH standard. do you guys know what the discount is if I upgrade to the pro CR


The upgrade prices are on the website & depend on whether or not you surrender you existing licences.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 5, 2021)

So if I buy HD Cart which is awesome and unique, I will have the discount percentage of? I want to go with CR after


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 5, 2021)

Flyo said:


> So if I buy HD Cart which is awesome and unique, I will have the discount percentage of? I want to go with CR after


Yes, I got HD Cart today and immediately used the discount on purchase of CR.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 5, 2021)

Please demo these reverbs first. I demo’ed HD Cart and seventh heaven after watching great video reviews and for me they don’t have the smooth, clear sound of CRP or the Lexicon Reverb bundle. Strange that the videos sounded so much better. Glad I demo’ed them first. Saved me a bundle of cash, thanks LS and Reverb foundry.😄


----------



## GMusic (Dec 5, 2021)

What does Lustrous Plates offer that plate presets in Reverberate, and other Liquidsonics reverbs' "plate" settings offer? (unfortunately I don't have the ability to demo them at the moment before sale is over!).


----------



## Flyo (Dec 5, 2021)

How much will cost CR standard buying HD Cart at sale?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 5, 2021)

GMusic said:


> What does Lustrous Plates offer that plate presets in Reverberate, and other Liquidsonics reverbs' "plate" settings offer? (unfortunately I don't have the ability to demo them at the moment before sale is over!).


It’s a different character of plate reverb. Well, seven different characters.


----------



## cqd (Dec 5, 2021)

This thread convinced me to buy this chi the other day, and cinematic rooms today..
Jesus, just typing that I'm considering illusion..
I have a problem..


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 5, 2021)

I grabbed them all so that I don’t need to choose anymore.
Illusion+Reverberate+Lustrious Plate (I already own all the rest)


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 5, 2021)

cqd said:


> This thread convinced me to buy this chi the other day, and cinematic rooms today..
> Jesus, just typing that I'm considering illusion..
> I have a problem..


We ALL float down here.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 5, 2021)

Tai Chi is great. In 5 minutes, I was able to reproduce that lush chorusy Cocteau Twins reverb


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 5, 2021)

Flyo said:


> So if I buy HD Cart which is awesome and unique, I will have the discount percentage of? I want to go with CR after


All loyalty coupon info can be found under the loyalty tab of either website. HD Cart is 20%


----------



## Flyo (Dec 5, 2021)

So after purchase HD Cart CR will be priced as $103 instead of $129


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 5, 2021)

After you input your loyalty code, yes


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 5, 2021)

I now own everything except for M7 Link.

I knew the sale was ending today so I thought - can you have too much of a good thing???

I bought Reverberate 3 for $26 with my discounts.
Then bought Illusion and Lustrous Plates bundle for $75 along with the new added discount.
Then Lustrous Plate Surround upgrade for $11 with all the discounts!!


----------



## Scalms (Dec 5, 2021)

GMusic said:


> What does Lustrous Plates offer that plate presets in Reverberate, and other Liquidsonics reverbs' "plate" settings offer? (unfortunately I don't have the ability to demo them at the moment before sale is over!).


i took several hours today to demo Lustrous and compare to my 7th Heaven Pro. I liked Lustrous enough to go ahead and buy it. The plates were a bit better in Lustrous, although both are magical. Lustrous seemed a bit better at being able to increase the reverb but not drive it more distant like in 7th Pro, and Lustrous had a nicer stereo field, but these observations were subtle, and often found myself having to "reset" my ears. I'm a big fan of plate reverbs, and I'm very happy with Lustrous from my several hours demo, and feel like it will offer a nice color addition to my reverb collection.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 6, 2021)

I was too late to thoroughly demo CRP and 7H but during short time I had I decided that I have enough reverbs to cover my tasks (UAD and Exponential Audio). Overall, I liked CRP a lot due to its unobtrusive pristine character but I could get pretty close with the stuff I got (and I only used presets since I'm not that good in cooking reverb). But I decided to get HD Cart instead lol))) (if you like presets like me - don't forget to download HD Cart additional presets from Reverb Fondry site - those presets are really good).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 7, 2021)

I came into the BF week with Reverberate 3 and HDCart (sounds good but also bought it on sale just as much for the 20% discount).

I left with adding Tai Chi, Cinematic Rooms Pro (sounds better than Standard to me even if it's my imagination), and then Seventh Heaven standard was $18 at that point so got it before I wrestled my wallet back under control. I've since uninstalled Exponential R4 and Nimbus as they've been replaced.

Will I get Illusion, Lustrous Plates Surround (I mix in stereo but whatever), and Seventh Heaven Pro? Maybe. No rush. There's others that I'm fine with. For example, I think, while a lot more limited, Transatlantic Plate (green) sounds better than any Lustrous Plate, but has to be used in Audiogridder or it uses huge CPU% at 96khz. Seventh Heaven has never been my favorite, so I think that between Reverberate 3 and the Standard version I'll be OK for Bricasti, as I have multiple versions. I think I'm more looking forward to whatever Matt cooks up in 2022.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 8, 2021)

I considered Lustrous Plates in the last hours of the sale given I’m looking at 4 coupons now (20x2, 25 and 30% off), but between the plates I have in the EA, Relab, 7HP and Melda reverbs, the biggest benefit of plate reverbs to me besides their shimmery sound is also how they don’t really add deep space to a sound, which is probably why they are so useful for vocals and other things you want to remain upfront. And so for that, if lustrous does that job in particular better than seventh heaven, or any of my other reverbs, just by saturating and compressing the tail I feel I should be able to flatten it for the time being and keep my money. For now.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 12, 2021)

Excusse me to revive this thread. I didn't purchase any Rev, my greatest choice was CRooms but I will find a way to get the Pro Version in some time in. the future. Reverb Foundry is still up on sale, I liked a lot HD Cart, how about Tai Chi compared to CRooms? sounds good, I want a great reverb to amalgam every Orch pianos with the same kind of deep rev


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 12, 2021)

TaiChi & CRooms are 2 different beasts.

TaiChi is more a creative reverb (sound design tool) while CRooms is more a reverb for great tails & glueing a mix.


----------



## Junolab (Dec 12, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> TaiChi & CRooms are 2 different beasts.
> 
> TaiChi is more a creative reverb (sound design tool) while CRooms is more a reverb for great tails & glueing a mix.


IMO I think CRPs strength is the ERs and not necessarily the tails. You can tweak it fully as you want without any artifacts. That's pretty amazing.

And agree about Tai Chi


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah, CRP’s early reflections are what sold me, the crossfeed and width and different ER modes worked so well and were so diverse and good sounding. Not that the tails aren’t great. Of all my reverbs, this is the easiest one to position sounds front-to-back using the ER/LR and mix settings. You don’t run into comb filtering and it just sounds good where other reverbs at those settings would often become kind of messy. The only contenders IMO are Nimbus/R4 and maybe, possibly, VSRS24, but CRP ERs beat all of these in flexibility and most of these in realism (VSR ERs aren’t as flexible but sound excellent). IRCAM works really, really well but it is way more finnicky, it’ll comb filter easily if you’re not careful with it/the source.


----------



## cedricm (Jun 30, 2022)

Does the EDU rebate work on top of a sale?
Is there any other sale than Blackfriday sale ?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jun 30, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Does the EDU rebate work on top of a sale?
> Is there any other sale than Blackfriday sale ?


1. yes (or oops, loyalty definitely does
2. no


----------

